# Model 3 earns a perfect 5-star rating in every safety category from NHTSA



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2018/09/20/tesla-model-3-5-star-safety-rating-nhtsa/


----------



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

One would hope that will drive down the insurance premiums for the M3, which are presently the highest tier.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> https://electrek.co/2018/09/20/tesla-model-3-5-star-safety-rating-nhtsa/


And the actual link to NHTSA since Electrek didn't include it
https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/TESLA/MODEL%203/4%20DR/RWD#safety-ratings-side


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

processengr said:


> One would hope that will drive down the insurance premiums for the M3, which are presently the highest tier.


Only a small portion of the insurance premium is personal injury coverage. The Model 3 is very expensive to repair due to its aluminum body and lack of body shops that know how to repair aluminum. Plus, there's currently a lack of aftermarket parts to drive down costs and all of the crumple zones of modern cars protect the passengers but result in very costly repairs.

That being said, any car can be fixed or replaced. Lives are invaluable.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A direct link to the NHTSA results:
https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/TESLA/MODEL%25203/4%2520DR/RWD

Heh, @MelindaV beat me to it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

processengr said:


> One would hope that will drive down the insurance premiums for the M3, which are presently the highest tier.


I actually pay less to insure my Model 3 than I paid for a Hyundai Sonata.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> Only a small portion of the insurance premium is personal injury coverage. The Model 3 is very expensive to repair due to its aluminum body and lack of body shops that know how to repair aluminum. Plus, there's currently a lack of aftermarket parts to drive down costs and all of the crumple zones of modern cars protect the passengers but result in very costly repairs.
> 
> That being said, any car can be fixed or replaced. Lives are invaluable.


the collision avoidance features though are looked at favorably by insurance (or should be)


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

When Elon showed us the side impact video comparison with the Volvo, I had a feeling that the Model 3 safety rating would be great. I am not surprised by the 5-star rating and happy that we bought an awesome car!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the collision avoidance features though are looked at favorably by insurance (or should be)


I agree that these safety features are good and do reduce accidents and severity of accidents. Many insurance companies do reduce premiums based on these features being installed but Tesla's (and other manufacturer's) systems are not super reliable or else no cars equipped with them would have frontal impacts. A lot of times, they only reduce the severity of the collision.

Autopilot OTOH at the current Level 2 autonomy is a recipe for disaster with the general public. There is too much misuse by untrained, uneducated people with no concept that constant attention is required during AP use. Aside from ignorance about exactly what Level 2 autonomy is and the limits, human nature is such that we become complacent and too comfortable with the AP and become less vigilant over time. (A famous example is YouYou who complained AP was dangerous, had a LOT of experience driving with AP, and STILL didn't supervise his car and destroyed it)

Tesla should quickly advance AP to Level 3 and 4 even if it's not ready because mainstream drivers are already supervising their cars as if it were Level 3.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> A lot of times, they only reduce the severity of the collision.


 which is what it is designed to do, reduce the severity, not prevent it all together



Brokedoc said:


> Tesla should quickly advance AP to Level 3 and 4 even if it's not ready because mainstream drivers are already supervising their cars as if it were Level 3.


 how about they just do a better job of ensuring the users know WTF they are doing before allowing it to be activated?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> The Model 3 is very expensive to repair due to its aluminum body and lack of body shops that know how to repair aluminum.


Partly aluminum, mostly steel:
https://electrek.co/2017/08/22/tesla-model-3-body-alloy-mix/


----------



## DCJOE (Sep 24, 2017)

Crash test video:


----------



## judomc (Jun 11, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I actually pay less to insure my Model 3 than I paid for a Hyundai Sonata.


Mine went up only $50/6 months compared to a Subaru Impreza.

Glad to see it tested well, not that I had doubts.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the collision avoidance features though are looked at favorably by insurance (or should be)


They also add cost to repair from fender benders.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I actually pay less to insure my Model 3 than I paid for a Hyundai Sonata.


When my wife replaced the Volvo S80 with the Model 3, our 6-month premium declined by $50! That's another $100/year saved by the Model 3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Only a small portion of the insurance premium is personal injury coverage. The Model 3 is very expensive to repair due to its aluminum body and lack of body shops that know how to repair aluminum.


Model 3's body is steel. Only the external panels are alumium.



> all of the crumple zones of modern cars protect the passengers but result in very costly repairs.


Model 3's front crush structure is unboltable so that it can be replaced.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

These crash test videos are unwatchable! THE HORROR!!!!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


>


that one has the A pillar bulge now for sure


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> that one has the A pillar bulge now for sure


LOL, awesome!

New post from user: NotNHTSATestModel3
Joined: Sep. 20, 2018
Messages: 1
Location: National HIghwAIT A MINUTE....um... Winchestertonfieldville

Hey guys! I just picked up my Model 3 and I LOVE it so far! It's like a dream car come true! But i do have a few small gripes. Does anyone else have a poll or a giant moving wall that keeps hitting the side of your car? Also, not to be too negative here in my first post (sorry! LULZ) but my car seems to find brick walls, aim at them, and then RAM them at high speeds! I wasnt sure this was normal so I wanted to post here to see, has anyone else experienced this? I was going to reject at delivery but decided Tesla could maybe fix this with an OTA update. Do you think a ranger can fix it?

MY RIDE: TESTLA
Reserved: 9-20-2018 Ordered: 9-20-2018 Delivered: 9-20-2018


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Worth noting the Model 3 has 5 star ratings in all categories, not just an overall score. Compare that to BMW 3 series, Mercedes C-class, Audi A4, and Lexus ES/IS/GS, they all only have 4 star frontal crash ratings. This puts Model 3 above other luxury brands in safety.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Lol, meanwhile, a clever turning of the tables:

https://twitter.com/i/moments/1041059660822994944

*ICE Car Death Watch*

​*Martin { God of Mars }*@martinengwicht  September 15, 2018
Internal combustion engines are the modern dinosaurs and they are about to go down equally as bad. History has a habit of repeating itself. Watch the demise unfolding.
*15*Likes
              
*Like* *Tweet* 
More


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

But but but.... Did you see those panel gaps in the crash though? 

#teslaperfectscore get it trending!


----------



## TheTony (Jan 20, 2018)

5 star rating in every category tested

Videos:


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

I love the side pole crash simply solid and no penetration into the occupant space almost as having a roll cage....

And the best part is how the Rigid pole rattles during the crash test...... not so Rigid after all.

*


http://imgur.com/a/SNvZlXp

*


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Was it really necessary for the NHTSA to use the 19" Sport Wheels for crash testing? Did they want to crash in style?!?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

samson said:


> I love the side pole crash simply solid and no penetration into the occupant space almost as having a roll cage....
> 
> And the best part is how the Rigid pole rattles during the crash test...... not so Rigid after all.
> 
> ...


Right after the pole shake at 1:01 did anyone else notice a plastic tie down that snapped and went flying? That's some serious impact.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

In the frontal test it looked as though the car had fake side mirrors on it. That seems odd, not that it matters for the test. Bad luck to break a mirror?


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> These crash test videos are unwatchable! THE HORROR!!!!


LOL my spouse wouldn't watch it.

It might have been harder if the car was red...


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

If you gotta crash, in a Tesla Model 3 is the only way to do it....🧐


----------

